# Power steering fuse is blown but doesn't exist in the fuse box



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh, it's there, but it's not like any fuse you're used to. The power draw is FAR beyond what those puny little car fuses can handle.

Follow the thick lead of the positive battery terminal into a box. When you open that cover, you'll see a series of metal "straps". That's the BIG fuses.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Fusible Link


----------



## CanadianBeaver (Sep 29, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> Oh, it's there, but it's not like any fuse you're used to. The power draw is FAR beyond what those puny little car fuses can handle.
> 
> Follow the thick lead of the positive battery terminal into a box. When you open that cover, you'll see a series of metal "straps". That's the BIG fuses.





Blasirl said:


> Fusible Link


Thank you for the help guys !
Luckily the steering worked fine next day after letting the car rest overnight, however I took a look at the big fuses area around the battery in order to learn in case something similar happened


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Glad to help.


----------

